# CZ DUO parts



## Poilu (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi all,

Does anyone know where I can get CZ DUO parts. I need a slide safety for a recent DUO acquisition. I really love the pistol- it is 1941 dated, as close to mint as it can be, and it came with a leather pocket holster and extra mag.


----------



## Poilu (Dec 16, 2016)

I found the part! - at a great gun parts store - Lee's Gun Parts -http://www.leesgunparts.com/


----------

